# Just because....



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

So its been kinda dead around here so why not. Just got off duty for three weeks and got back to my car to find...started perfectly! No battery drains or leaks or anything.
Anyway, drove down the pier and thought why not a couple pictures? Never realized just how big this thing was.


----------



## KaPitaN Ho0k! (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: Just because.... (frankinstyn)*

nice ride. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: Just because.... (KaPitaN Ho0k!)*

Thanks.


----------



## uberaudi_91 (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Just because.... (frankinstyn)*

I used to have one of those, wrecked it though


----------

